# كبت الغضب أثناء المشاجرات الزوجية...يضر بالصحة !



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2011)

كبت الغضب أثناء المشاجرات الزوجية...يضر بالصحة !
 الصمت وكبت الغضب من قِبل أحد الزوجين حال نشوء الخلافات الزوجية،


*




*​ 
*بدلاً من التنفيس السليم عنه آنذاك، إلى التسبب بمجموعة من المشاكل الصحية لهم. ولاحظ الباحثون من جامعة متشغن، في دراستهم المنشورة بالعدد المقبل من مجلة الروابط العائلية Gournal of Family Communication، أن معدلات الوفيات المبكرة أعلى بين مَن يلجأون إلى عدم التنفيس عن الغضب مقارنة بمن يفعلون خلاف ذلك من الأزواج أو الزوجات. وشمل الباحثون في دراستهم مجموعة مكونة من 192 عائلة، لأزواج وزوجات من سكان إحدى مناطق ولاية متشغن، وتمت متابعتهم لمدة تفوق 17 سنة، وكانت أعمار المشاركين، عند بدء الدراسة في عام 1971، تتراوح ما بين 35 و69 سنة.*
*وتم في الدراسة سؤال كل واحد من الأزواج والزوجات، على حدة، عن كيفية التعامل مع الغضب الناجم عن الخلافات الزوجية، متى ما حصلت في ما بينهم. كما تم الطلب منهم تخيل لو أن شريكهم قام بالصراخ عليهم جراء تفاعله مع شيء لم يفعلوه، أي ظلماً. وتم سؤالهم عما يتخيلون أنهم سيتفاعلون مع ذلك الظلم من قبل الشريك في التعامل معهم.*​ 
*كبت الغضب*
*وعرّف الباحثون كبت الغضب Anger Suppression ، بأنه فعل أحد شيئين، إما عدم إبداء أي مظاهر من الغضب إزاء ما يتعرضون له، أو عدم الرغبة في مواجهة الشريك بما يتهم به، أو الشعور بالذنب والندم بُعيد إبداء الغضب أثناء المشاجرة، كرد على تعامل الشريك الظالم معهم.*
*وقام الباحثون بتقسيم شريحة المشاركين في الدراسة إلى أربع مجموعات، وفقاً لمدى وجود تواصل في ما بين الزوجين حول دواعي الغضب ونوعية التفاعل معه أثناء المشاجرات الزوجية وزوال الخلاف الزوجي. وشملت المجموعة الأولى مَن يتواصلون بالتعبير عن الغضب إزاء التعامل غير المنصف من قِبل أحدهما تجاه الآخر. والمجموعتان الثانية والثالثة مَن أحد الزوجين فيهما يغضب والآخر يكبت غضبه أو غضبها. والرابعة مَن كلاهما يكبت غضبه ويتأمل وهو في حالة من الاكتئاب لما يجري بينهما؟.*
*وبمراجعة تأثير عوامل أخرى في الوفيات، وضبط تأثيرها في النتائج، مثل التدخين وارتفاع ضغط الدم وأمراض القلب والرئتين ومقدار العمر والوزن، وجد الباحثون أن معدلات الوفيات ترتفع لدى المجموعة الرابعة ولدى مَن يلتزمون بكبت الغضب من أفراد المجموعات الأخرى. وبالمراجعة لنتائج متابعة 192 مجموعة من الأزواج والزوجات، تبين أن 26 منهم يلجأ كلاهما، أي الزوج والزوجة، إلى كبت الغضب. وهو ما ارتبط بحصول 13 وفاة في تلك المجموعة خلال 17 سنة من المتابعة، أي 50% منهم. في حين بلغت الوفيات 41 في ما بين بقية الأزواج والزوجات، أي حوالي 12% فقط!.*​ 
*إعادة التواصل*
*وقال البروفيسور أرنست هاربيرغ، طبيب النفسية والباحث الرئيس في الدراسة: «حينما يعيش الزوجان فإن المهمة الرئيسية لأحدهما هي إعادة التواصل بعد الخلافات. وعادة لا يكون الأزواج أو الزوجات متمرسين بشكل كاف للقيام بحل المشاكل في علاقتهم الزوجية.*
*ولو كان لهم آباء أو أمهات جيدون في التعامل مع تلك الخلافات الزوجية، فإنهم سيطبقون ما رأوه في صغرهم على حياتهم الزوجية مستقبلاً، وإلا فإن الأزواج والزوجات لن يعلموا كيف يتعاملون مع تلك الخلافات».. في إشارة منه إلى أن مصدر التعليم الرئيسي للتعامل السليم مع الخلافات الزوجية لا يزال هو الأسرة التي نشأ الأزواج فيها سابقاً، وتحديداً ما يراه الأبناء والبنات من كيفية تعامل الأب والأم مع تلك الخلافات حين نشوئها بينهما!.*
*وتساءل البروفيسور هاربيرغ بقوله: «والمفتاح هو كيف يستطيع أحد الزوجين أن يحل الخلاف حين حصوله؟»، وأضاف: «لو أن أحدهما يكبت غضبه ويمضي على مضض فيه ويستاء من تصرف الشريك، ولا يعلم أيضاً آنذاك كيف يحل الإشكال الزوجي، فإن المتاعب تنشأ هنا!».*​ 
*نوعية التصرف*
*والواقع أن الزواج بحد ذاته لم يكن هو المشكلة، حيث تشير الدراسات الطبية إلى أن المتزوجين أقل عرضة للوفاة جراء الإصابة بأمراض الشرايين القلبية بمقدار حوالي 50%، وأقل عرضة للإصابة بأمراض السرطان أو أمراض الكبد.*
*كما أن المشكلة ليست في وجود ونشوء وحصول خلافات زوجية، بل هو في نوعية التصرف إزاء حصول تلك النزاعات الطبيعية والمتوقعة في ما بين الأزواج طوال سنوات التشارك في العيش بينهما. وأسوأ أمر هو كبت الغضب وعدم تنفيسه بطريقة سليمة وصحية لا تضر بأحد الزوجين ولا بالزواج كمؤسسة تقوم على التعايش في ما بين الزوج والزوجة.*
*ويُؤكد الخبراء في طب النفس أن العلامة المميزة للزواج الصحي هو نجاح الزوجين في تخفيف تأثيرات التوتر والضغوط في نفسيهما وفي شريكهما ..*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2011)

انا كده وحاسة انى خلاص هفرقع حاسة جوايا تعب لما تتعرضى لكام مشكلة ورا بعض وطبيعتى اسكت مش بتكلم يمكن بعيط بس وصلت لمرحلة انى مش عارفة اعيط يمكن مش بس مع خطيبى لكن فى الحياه عموما مش بتكلم وحاسة بجد بتقل جوايا تعبت


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مميــــــز
شكرا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وتعليقكم
علئ الموضوع


----------

